# New Table Top



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Got to put in some time today on my latest project - a Maple table top. Up to now, I have procured the lumber (8/4 Hard Maple), and planed one side and one edge flat (thanks to therealbigman for his gracious help. I couldn't have done it without his help).

Over the last week or so, I have run the boards through my planer to remove some of the excess wood (and weight). Currently the boards are 1 5/8 inch thick. I ran the boards through the table saw to trim up the outside edge on each board. My poor old saw can't hack this type of wood so I made a few passes removing part or all of the width of the saw blade until I got them pretty well cleaned up.

Next step was to run them through the jointer. Yeppirs, last week I bought an old Jet JJ-6CSX 6 inch jonter and spent several hours removing the surface rust and checking everything over for proper operation. It did a good job of squaring the edges as needed.

Last step today was to do a test fit for glue up. After making several more passes through the jointer, all boards pulled up tight. Happy right now.

More to come...
Mike


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great start, looking good already, keep the pics coming..


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice looking top !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really pretty lumber, Mike...She is gonna LOVE it.. Thanks so much... Lookin' forward to pix of the finished product.. and I will post up the completed 'project'

jim


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Finishing glue up today. More pics later.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

More Progress...

All boards glued up.
Clamps off.
Cut to size.
Ready for the sander.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

One side sanded...more after the Holiday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gonna be beautiful, Mike.. Donna is so excited she is about to wet the floor...lol

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours....and, thanks..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Good move with the cauls Mike ,

Did you put a small bit of camber to them or did ya use straight ?





and pics of my pen are coming , Promise ,


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I put the bow facing downward...and waxed the 4x4 so the squeeze out wouldn't stick.  Worked pretty good.


----------

